# Obama's fake tears.



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Obama cried about child death's? Watch close he rubs his eye before a tear appears. Old theatrical trick if you have Vicks vapor rub on your finger, rub your eye. It will tear. Not much left when he rubs the second eye so less tears. Looks that way to me.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Some actors can just turn on the water works.

Make NO mistake, Obama was ACTING, he couldn't give a rats ass about kids...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

He murders many more, than guns used by criminals, by his funding of "planned parenthood"

No crocodile tears for them Barry?


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

This sort of crap is what scares me the most. People fall hard for this stuff! This is going to be a long year!


----------



## PrepperFF712 (Nov 12, 2015)

If you have not faith in humanity, then all is lost. 

Now, granted I'm Canadian, which puts me in a great vantage point when it comes to my perspective with POTUS. 

I replied to a comment on Crackbook about this very same subject.... If you look hard enough you'll find evidence of whatever you want to believe on the internet. 

There are adults who still believe in Santa Clause. 

There are people who believe 9/11 was an attack planned by George Bush. 

There are people who believe Iraq have WOMD. 


My point is someone said (On the internet) that POTUS was faking... and then EVERYONE jumped on the band wagon. This is the problem with today's society... nobody believes true genuine emotion from someone with power. How many of Obama's speeches have focused on gun violence? How many times has he tried to promote change within the White House? How many times has Congress shot him down because it will change "the way things are done around here"??

I'm not about to get into a debate about the US owning guns and all that jazz, because you're right and I'm right.

You can add 4+5 and 7+2... both equal nine. Neither is wrong.... it's just different. 

You don't like change??? Here's a thought for you. 

How many of you here will jump in your car drunk with a 6 pack between your legs??? 




Well.... 20 years ago, that was socially acceptable. 


Then someone realized public safety was at stake.... and things change. 



Food for though.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I believe him as much as if I like my doctor I can keep my doctor.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

PrepperFF712 said:


> If you have not faith in humanity, then all is lost.
> 
> Now, granted I'm Canadian, which puts me in a great vantage point when it comes to my perspective with POTUS.
> 
> ...


If his lips move he is lying. In the last 7 years, if you wrote down all his lies, it would take more paper than an unabridged dictionary.

We have a Constitution because those wise men of the 13 colonies feared a tyrant and Sotero sure fits the bill. He is not the first tyrant to pee on our laws but he has peed the most.

Our congress don't care and feel they are above the law also. Until enough citizens are so bad off that they have had enough, and actually VOTE THEM ALL OUT, nothing will change for the better.

BTW, how did that gun "control" bill you guys had in Canuckistan work out?

P.S. there are some who still believe in our Lord and Jesus. Sotero is not one of them


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

LONE WOLF said:


> This sort of crap is what scares me the most. People fall hard for this stuff! This is going to be a long year!


Yeah, exactly. Crap like this is all theatrics without any real substance. It's like we have our very own White House Soap Opera.


----------



## PrepperFF712 (Nov 12, 2015)

Our gun control works quite well here in "Canuckistan" as you so eloquently put it. Considering we haven't had a mass school shooting since 1989 (READ: Ecole Polytechnique) then I guess it works quite well!!!

I also believe in the Lord Jesus Christ. Nowhere in the Bible does it state to take up arms and kill thy neighbour. 

You want to talk Constitution? Yeah, back in the day when they had MUZZLE LOAD MUSKETS!! Not 30rd magazines fully automatic weapons that were no longer than 18". 

Sorry guys, but there isn't an argument you can bring forth that I won't strike down when it comes to gun control. 

In Canada we use guns for 2 things: Hunting and sport shooting (Other than Military and Law Enforcement). We can all own guns in Canada as well!!! I know many people who have an armoury in their basement!!! Why don't we have more mass shootings??

I love guns, I served as reserve infantry with the CF. I know lots about guns and I encourage everyone to own guns. I am far from Anti-Gun and I fully support the 2nd Amendment!!!

We have something similar written in the Constitution here in Canada. It's called the Canadian Charter of Rights and Freedoms. 

We have the Right and Freedom or Life, Liberty and Security of Person. We are legally allowed to defend ourselves by all means necessary as well, guns included (if needed).


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Just enjoying a quiet break............. before the swarming sharks arrive.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Muzzleloading muskets were the "ASSault weapons" of 1776. Think the colonists, once freed of tyranny, would have the let the sheriffs and government have muskets, and agreed to be restricted to swords and bows and arrows? 

The 2nd amendment is not about hunting, and if you think so you do not support it. What is it about "shall not be infringed" that you can't understand? 

What good are these "rights" you mention when the government has upsurped them all?

Mr Sotero wants Americans to be impotent sheep unable to defend themselves, from criminals animals and the tyranny he has set into motion.


----------



## PrepperFF712 (Nov 12, 2015)

Since when does a background check infringe on your rights? Is the big argument not "Criminals don't care about the law anyway???" 

Isn't that what a background check is for??


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Why do you need the make, model, caliber and serial number if the check is about the person? Certain guns ok for felons or nuts? Or just a tool to register who has what in case the political masters decide the honest citizens are not to be trusted?


----------



## PrepperFF712 (Nov 12, 2015)

I would assume if the gun is found at a crime scene, it would give the police a place to start....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Do some leg work Go manually from Manufacture to ffl to ffl.. How convent for the government to have a complete list of everything you have. Much bigger potential problem. Instantly pulling something up most likely will have little value on catching as suspect as most guns used in crimes are stolen anyway. After all the government does such a great job protecting your personal information and having your best interest at heart. Besides they know more and are smarter than everyone else. However, the police officers on this sight can speak more directly to that. If government can misuse something with evil intent towards citizens it will.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

PrepperFF712 said:


> I would assume if the gun is found at a crime scene, it would give the police *a place to start*....


A place to start, registration, with gun "control" advocates ultimate goal of confiscation.

That has been openly stated by many socialist/liberals with anti-2nd amendment agendas, Mz Pelousey for example.

Look at New Dork, Californication and the Connecticutthroats, this has already been put in place where legal gun owners become felons with unconstitutional gun bans are enacted.

But when the BATF and Eric Holder give guns to felons, that is O.K.! Remember fast and furious, where the crooks/felons in government gave away thousands of guns unaccounted for resulting in many murders. They should be in prison along with Barry the kingpin.

P.S. I'm done wrestling with a pig, the smell and the dirt are offensive, and the pig enjoys it


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

The Canadian government plays this game.

They like to charge law abiding gun owners with improperly storing their guns. 

The wording in the law doesn't clearly state the specs of the secure storage of the firearm. 

That's how they are confiscating guns in Canada from law abiding citizens.

Registration equals confiscation eventually.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

I seen porn with better acting


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

http://https://paularenee.wordpress.com/2013/06/06/the-unevolved-sociopath-and-his-fake-emotions/

hope this helps..............


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PrepperFF712 said:


> Since when does a background check infringe on your rights? Is the big argument not "Criminals don't care about the law anyway???"
> 
> Isn't that what a background check is for??


PrepperFF712

The sheer fact that you ask this question clearly shows you have no idea about personal Freedom and God Given Rights.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

let me tell you a few "for certains" .... the guy could give a rat's azz about kids - much less other people's kids .... for the right deal he'd pimp out one or both of his daughters - thinking Michelle might actually sell them .... crying about gun control? - you just got to be kidding - the staging & practice was done professionally ....

if think other .... Why has Obammy only involved himself in Chicago black shooting bonanza - where a 75 kids are killed every year - one time in the last 7 years? ... he comments on every damn thing that gains him a vote - didn't even so much as bink about the 9 year old gang murdered near his old Southside home ....


----------



## PrepperFF712 (Nov 12, 2015)

Slippy said:


> PrepperFF712
> 
> The sheer fact that you ask this question clearly shows you have no idea about personal Freedom and God Given Rights.


Yes, you are right, I have NO idea what it's like to be free... I'm married, so yes freedom is a great quest in which I search for every day.... How's that healthcare system working for you? If you want something to be passionate about why not figure out a way to have public healthcare?? I just had a baby a year ago... all I paid for was parking, $28 for 2 days. What does it cost in the US to have a baby in the hospital if you don't have benefits?

Anyone who's concerned about a background check has something to hide. I don't.... so have a look at me... and you'll find I'm a good law abiding citizen... and move on.

I get a kick at those who think in our North American Culture your government is conspiring against you personally. HELLLOOOO!!!!! You have to register your vehicle!! You have a SSN!!! Put your aluminium hats on folk I think they are tracking your thoughts!!!

In Canada, you have to register to own a firearm, and that's the way it's always been. Canada has had a gun registry since WWII. In April 2012 we got rid of Non-Restricted registration because it's a pain in the ass and costs way too much. Are there people who illegally own firearms without registration? YES! Do they commit crimes? Some of them...

Where do you think it would be more likely to get ahold of a hot handgun? Canada or the USA?

Here's a great article that took place just north of where I live...

Police seize grenades, cannon, machine guns in Eastern Ontario home - Toronto - CBC News

"A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed."

Tell me how registering your firearms infringes on your rights. You can still keep and bear Arms, it's just the Government will know the serial numbers of those Arms. At the time of the 2nd Amendment the intended purpose was for Security of State. Modern society has turned on itself and it has quickly evolved to Security of Person.

It also states in the Constitution "Every State shall always keep up a well-regulated and disciplined militia, sufficiently armed and accoutered, and shall provide and constantly have ready for use, in public stores, a due number of field pieces and tents, and a proper quantity of arms, ammunition and camp equipage."

Reads to me that the USA in efforts to defend it's land can take your guns to use in the defense of the Country. Would you give up your guns to defend your land?

The Supreme Court of the United States has ruled that the right belongs to individuals, while also ruling that the right is not unlimited and does not prohibit all regulation of either firearms or similar devices. In United States v. Miller (1939), the Supreme Court ruled that the federal government and the states could limit any weapon types not having a "reasonable relationship to the preservation or efficiency of a well regulated militia".

You see? Over THREE HUNDRED YEARS AGO the 2nd Amendment was adopted, and throughout history as the times have changed, so has the application of our laws. Obama is doing what nobody else will, stepping up to make a change.

******* DISCLAIMER **********

WHILE I MAY CHALLENGE YOUR VIEWS AND PERSPECTIVES WITH RESPECT TO THIS SUBJECT I AM IN NO WAY ATTEMPTING TO OFFEND OR DISCREDIT YOUR RIGHTS AND FREEDOMS. WE ALL HAVE THE FREEDOM TO EXPRESSION BOTH IN THE USA AND CANADA. PLEASE DO NOT TAKE MY RESPONSES AS A PERSONAL ATTACK OR IN MALICE. WE'RE ALL FRIENDS HERE.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

You just made my point sheepboy. :icon_wink:



PrepperFF712 said:


> Yes, you are right, I have NO idea what it's like to be free... I'm married, so yes freedom is a great quest in which I search for every day.... How's that healthcare system working for you? If you want something to be passionate about why not figure out a way to have public healthcare?? I just had a baby a year ago... all I paid for was parking, $28 for 2 days. What does it cost in the US to have a baby in the hospital if you don't have benefits?
> 
> Anyone who's concerned about a background check has something to hide. I don't.... so have a look at me... and you'll find I'm a good law abiding citizen... and move on.
> 
> ...


----------



## PrepperFF712 (Nov 12, 2015)

Glad I could... now if you'll excuse me... I'm just going to step down to the hospital and have my feelings checked....

For Free.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PrepperFF712 said:


> Glad I could... now if you'll excuse me... I'm just going to step down to the hospital and have my feelings checked....
> 
> For Free.


I would expect nothing less from a slave.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

PrepperFF712 said:


> Our gun control works quite well here in "Canuckistan" as you so eloquently put it. Considering we haven't had a mass school shooting since 1989 (READ: Ecole Polytechnique) then I guess it works quite well!!!
> 
> I also believe in the Lord Jesus Christ. Nowhere in the Bible does it state to take up arms and kill thy neighbour.
> 
> ...


 The Muslim war fair hasn't hit Canada yet . lets see what you have to say when it does . As far as mass shootings , what does Canada do with the people that's head is not screwed on right ? And another thing the US has 10x's more people in then Canada does . " less people , less crime " 
that's just my two cents ................


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

More extensive background checks will not stop criminals from committing crimes with guns. They see what Obama is doing, and are laughing. They'll go down the block to "their guy", and get what they need. All these new laws will do is make it a bigger hassle for people like us, law abiding citizens, to obtain guns, ammo and accessories. A national gun registry is one more tool in the governments arsenal in their ultimate goal of total gun control and gun confiscation. Many politicians have openly said, if they could do it they will. It's the incremental steps such as these that will better enable them to carry out their devious plan. Those who think stricter gun laws, gun bans, and the such will solve the problem are delusional. Guns aren't the problem. 

In America we use guns for 3 things: hunting, sport shooting and self defense. Why do we have mass shootings? There is a problem with parts of our society. Many problems that are enabled by our government, entertainment industry, and by failed parenting. If I have to explain how, you need to pull you head out of your ass, wipe the shit out of your eyes and look around. I will, however, give one example. The rap industry. I see countless people walking around that dress, act, look and talk like rappers. Half of their day to day speech is laced with rap lyrics. There's some porters at work, kids, that act like that. At work, at a nice dealership. Thankfully they can't dress the part. One dumbass was walking to get another car, rapping, throwing his hands around like a retard, until he saw me. I was sitting in a car watching him. As soon as he saw me he quit retarding and walked like a normal person. You know there's a problem when people WANT to walk around with their pants around their knees, with skid marked draws showing. 

The 2nd amendment was written in as a way for the people to keep the government in check. There is a good reason it is the 2nd amendment and not one of the last. The founding fathers lived under a tyrant, and wanted to make sure the future citizens of America had a way to protect themselves against such a government. I, as well as many others, believe we are to be able to procure arms equal to what the military currently has in terms of light arms. Just because the Constitution was written when they had muskets, does not mean it pertains to muskets only. To think so makes you silly and foolish.


----------



## PrepperFF712 (Nov 12, 2015)

Wasn't there a cop recently attacked by one man who supported ISIS? Where were the armed citizens? Where were those who carried every day? Why didn't they stop this man and shoot him dead? Why didn't the citizens of the USA not have their God given right guns on them to shoot this ISIS supporter before he harmed this police officer?

#stirthepot


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

PrepperFF712 said:


> Wasn't there a cop recently attacked by one man who supported ISIS? Where were the armed citizens? Where were those who carried every day? Why didn't they stop this man and shoot him dead? Why didn't the citizens of the USA not have their God given right guns on them to shoot this ISIS supporter before he harmed this police officer?
> 
> #stirthepot


Apparently you don't pay close enough attention. The terrorist used a stolen gun, ran up to the car shooting and ran off, the officer chased him, shot him, and cops a block away arrested him. Shot him in the ass. Not sure how you do it in Canada, but here if you see a cop chasing someone, you don't intervene. You don't pull your weapon and start shooting, that will get you shot by the cop. And I'm pretty sure the terrorist didn't run down the street with gun in hand letting everyone know what he was about to do. Like most criminals/terrorists, he's a punk bitch and snuck up on him. And he's apparently a piss poor shot. You just confirmed my theory. You are silly and foolish.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

didn't they catch a smuggler trying to sneak in a RPG from mexico one time?
they found so many weapons coming from mexico Canada and other countries by cargo ships?
maybe some one should remind that f*cknut and others that black market can get anything over here from anywhere 
know what don't bather these people are the same ones who said if a women is being raped she should try to piss her self or throw up , hope she didn't go tinkles and try to over eat before the rape.
as the song go's the world is full of stupid people


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PrepperFF712 said:


> Wasn't there a cop recently attacked by one man who supported ISIS? Where were the armed citizens? Where were those who carried every day? Why didn't they stop this man and shoot him dead? Why didn't the citizens of the USA not have their God given right guns on them to shoot this ISIS supporter before he harmed this police officer?
> 
> #stirthepot


FF712,

Because of your mental midgetry, you are not even fun to debate. When you gain 70 or more IQ points, get back to me.

Thanks :21:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> FF712,
> 
> Because of your mental midgetry, you are not even fun to debate. When you gain 70 or more IQ points, get back to me.
> 
> Thanks :21:


Well, that explains why you don't talk to me, either. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

712.

To inform your socially superior ass.

The city that THAT cop was shot is one of those were the carry right is denied to most.

Only the ass licking palls of the administration get permits.

Before you run you mouth off about things like this, do some research into the background causes of any type of incident.

Most times you will find a liberal democratically controlled political system in operation as the base for discontent and disregard for the law.

I don't think due to the fact you don't have any concept of our individual state laws, you should make any judgment whatsoever. 

I have in the past, have had to us a gun to protect myself, both times I was outnumbered, I'm still here.

Yes, I carry a concealed handgun, many times two.

Educate yourself, read the FBI unified crime reports on self defense gun usage.

Don't bother acting like a liberal loon with your condescending blather.

You sound just like my jerk liberal/ socialist cousins in Hamilton and Toronto, must be in the water or the beer.

You had one guy butchered in front of the Canadian WW2 memorial by an izslimic bastard, you have plenty more coming, thank trudeau.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

PrepperFF712 said:


> Wasn't there a cop recently attacked by one man who supported ISIS? *Where were the armed citizens? Where were those who carried every day? *Why didn't they stop this man and shoot him dead? Why didn't the citizens of the USA not have their God given right guns on them to shoot this ISIS supporter before he harmed this police officer?
> 
> #stirthepot


OK Rookie.....there are none in that State. Stop looking at the US as a single country with same laws, mindsets, lifestyles, beliefs and preferences. Understand the State count here and understand the regional differences. We have individual State laws ......even though they are currently getting trampled on. Now see why we are pissed off?


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

Let's see your great health care system is rationed. I have a friend in Winipeg who's been waiting for knee surgery for nearly five years. Wow great system! Is that also why so many Canadians come to the US for procedures they would have to wait for in your Shangri-la system? 

Oh and just a note the loyalist losers after our revolutionary war are the ones that moved to Canada.


----------



## PrepperFF712 (Nov 12, 2015)

Oooooh did I strike a nerve? Sorry lads. 



Agree or disagree? 

The mentally unstable should have their 2nd Amendment rights protected and own guns. 

How would any unlicensed dealer know whether or not they are mentally stable without a background check?


And just for your information boys... The beer is FANTASTIC up here!!!

Now, if you'll excuse me... My pet beaver needs his supper and the igloo needs to have some fresh snow put on it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PrepperFF712 said:


> Oooooh did I strike a nerve? Sorry lads.
> 
> And just for your information... the beer is fantastic up here.


You said some pretty stupid crap, pal.

You do have better beer, though. Next prepperforum party is at your place. :shock:


----------



## PrepperFF712 (Nov 12, 2015)

Stupid eh?

Guess you best get ahold of Wikipedia then...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PrepperFF712 said:


> Stupid eh?
> 
> Guess you best get ahold of Wikipedia then...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution


Ah, another wiki student.

I've spent years learning the story behind the constitution, what the founding fathers used as the basis, what their arguments pro and con were, etc.

Thanks, though. A physics professor is always proud as a peacock when a students brings him a basic calculator.

Now, do a real service and fetch me a good beer. I am stuck in the land of colored water.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Denton said:


> You said some pretty stupid crap, pal.
> 
> You do have better beer, though. Next prepperforum party is at your place. :shock:


We're all gonna get sloppy as a mop!


----------



## JohnSmith (Jan 11, 2016)

I cry when president give speech they true tears


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

o Johhny u bin cryin befor dat guy came hear and u still be cryin aftre. u be likin dat guy way too much u kno?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

new UTube out - not bad - "Tears of a Clown"


----------



## JohnSmith (Jan 11, 2016)

Ay crid whn ey gon


----------

